# yazoo vari-mulch



## vince-m (Jun 9, 2010)

I just picked up an almost perfect yazoo walk behind mower model s22cb4 and need any info i can get on this mower.I used one back in the middle seventies and always wanted one.I need the rear wheels as they are flat spotted from sitting and a blade .any help would be great.

thank you vince


----------



## sandslacker (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi Vince,
I just joined for the same reason. maybe we can help each other. I found a PDF file Parts Manual when I searched on the model number.

I need the bearings for the blade shaft, and found the part number there, as well as a note written on the scanned manual for a complete assembly kit that included both bearings, shaft and brace.

The tire part number is listed as 2003-075
The wheel and tire assembly is 2302-130


----------

